# Reel choice



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a choice to make. I am getting either the Tibor Everglades or the Abel super 8. 

please chime in with info for those who have used both. 

this is a big investment for me and want to choose the best one.

I will be fishing reds. 

Thanks 


Gulf Coast


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Is there a reason your going with a reel in that price range over a galvan/nautilus/ross?


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the Everglades and love it!
I Have put it on bones reds and little tunny. 
Awesome reel!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Is there a reason your going with a reel in that price range over a galvan/nautilus/ross?


I am trading a few hours of work for a new reel. 

I could never buy it out right, to much money, so I figured I would go big.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I have the Everglades and love it!
> I Have put it on bones reds and little tunny.
> Awesome reel!


thanks man, the more i read about the Tibor the more i want it.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Tibor, 'nuff said! 

Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Is there a reason your going with a reel in that price range over a galvan/nautilus/ross?
> 
> 
> I am trading a few hours of work for a new reel.
> ...


Sounds good. Go with the everglades.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks all that replied


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Just ordered the black everglades. I am excited to use this reel. Never owned a piece this nice before. 

Gulf Coast


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I used the everglades for several years, and it held up really well and performed as expected. The drag is really smooth, and the reel itself is built like a tank. However, I didn't like the weight or size of the reel..It was just too buiky and heavy for my liking. Rods are built more and more light-weight these days, so pairing an appropriate reel to balance the rod became important to me. I now use the Tibor Backcountry CL Wide and haven't looked back. 

Not sure about the Abels, but I have a few buddies that use them. They are big fans of these reels, naturally, and claim they have held up better than their tibors.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks Tide

I was worried about the weight so i checked the weight compared to my current real and the difference was little less an ounce.  I hope that dont make to much of a difference.  

also the everglades weighed the same as the Abel super 8.

The reviews on the Tibor just seemed to be the king.  

Thanks for your input.  Much appreciated


Tide where you located in south La? I am from NO but moved to Diamondhead MS after Katrina. 
Gulf Coast


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i own both. a few, actually. they are both great products. you will be happy with the everglades, and you would have been happy with a super 8... 
and you will have that reel for a looooooong time to come. 
enjoy.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

great to hear, thanks Danny


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier or I would have added my two cents (although its probably not worth that much). I think the Abel Super 7/8N is the best redfish and bonefish reel out there. The new N series reel weigh a fair bit less than the regular Super models.

Now that said you can't go wrong with a Tibor either.

Now if the weather will back off all this stupid snow we will get out of here Friday morning and get down fishing for a few months!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Tide where you located in south La?  I am from NO but moved to Diamondhead MS after Katrina.
> Gulf Coast


I'm from Lafayette. Diamondhead is a nice little community. That new Rouse's was quite welcomed. I spend some time in that area. I have family along the MS gulf coast.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Tide where you located in south La?  I am from NO but moved to Diamondhead MS after Katrina.
> > Gulf Coast
> 
> 
> I'm from Lafayette. Diamondhead is a nice little community. That new Rouse's was quite welcomed. I spend some time in that area. I have family along the MS gulf coast.



Tide, 

yea the new Rouses is awesome. No more Walmart in Waveland. If you ever come down to fish lest me know. We can make a small trip out of it. It is real easy to fish this area. You can be anywhere you want in about 10 min. 

I cant wait to get my reel.


Gulf Coast


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier or I would have added my two cents (although its probably not worth that much).  I think the Abel Super 7/8N is the best redfish and bonefish reel out there. The new N series reel weigh a fair bit less than the regular Super models.
> 
> Now that said you can't go wrong with a Tibor either.
> 
> Now if the weather will back off all this stupid snow we will get out of here Friday morning and get down fishing for a few months!


Skiffen, 

hey thanks for the info, your 2 cents is what I was looking for. I really appreciate the info. I decided on the Tibor. I really liked the Abel. 

I am no pro master at fly fishing so either one would be the best I will ever use. I hope one day to be a master of the fly, hahahah one day maybe. 

thanks again

Gulf Coast


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

here she is

what a fine machine


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looks good! That reel should last a lifetime. What rod will she sit on?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I am building a high modulus MHX fast action 8w 9'

all black rod, black thread, black guides, black reel seat, AAA Portuguese cork

right now i'm using a new ALBRIGHT EXT


----------

